# Suche Jemand der mir das Dirt Bike fahren bei bringt :)



## alexfro (11. Juli 2012)

Hallo Leute.
Ich fahre jetzt seit etwa 2 Wochen Dirt Bike und bin davor BMX gefahren .
Mein BMX war von der Marke Wethepeople (650Euro.-)
Jetzt besitze ich ein specialized p2 aus dem Jahre 2011 was ich von einem Freund günstig erworben habe .
Mein Problem ist es das ich das ganze einfach nicht professionel angehe und einfach keine tricks richtig lange übe.
Viele in meinem SkatePark wo ich Dirt fahre und vorher BMX machen auch Witze und sagen immer wieder ey guck mal der Neue da fährt 2 Tage und 180.
Das einzige was ich mal grade hinbekomme ist ein 90. Nicht mal mein BunnyHop ist hoch.
Ich suche jemanden Nähe Bielefeld der mir vielleicht mal die Basic Sachen richtig beibringt (Ausrüstung ist komplett bei mir vorhanden)
Ich würde auch gerne eine kleine Summe bezahlen .
Liebe Grüße Alexander aus Bad Salzuflen


----------



## alexfro (11. Juli 2012)

alexfro schrieb:


> Hallo Leute.
> Ich fahre jetzt seit etwa 2 Wochen Dirt Bike und bin davor BMX gefahren .
> Mein BMX war von der Marke Wethepeople (650Euro.-)
> Jetzt besitze ich ein specialized p2 aus dem Jahre 2011 was ich von einem Freund günstig erworben habe .
> ...



BMX=2 Jahre ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## geko11 (11. Juli 2012)

2 Jahre Bmx und dann nichmal nen 180 ? 
Ich glaube dann is das einfach kein Sport für dich, wenn du selber kein Elan dazu hast, die Tricks zu Üben oder einfach "Angst" hast es zu überhaupt zu versuchen, dann solltest du dir was anderes Suchen..

Ich mein ich fahre 2 Monate und mein 180 sitzt nicht Perfekt, mein footjam ebenfalls nich und der Manual geht nich weiter als 20 Meter..
Aber nach 2 Jahren muss das wenigstens sitzen..

Im Prinzip is ja Dirt genau dasselbe, üben üben üben.. sonst wird das nix.
Dein potenzieller "Lehrer" wird da nicht Zaubern können.
Es liegt einfach an dir selber..


----------



## RISE (11. Juli 2012)

Also erstmal: solange du Spaß hast, ist dein Tricklevel egal und es gibt auch keinen Grund, dass sich andere darüber lustig machen. 
Neulich waren hier ein paar jüngere aus der Gegend im Park, die in der Quarter Barspin to Desaster konnten, aber kein Bunnyhop oder irgendwelche Basics. 

Da muss man sich reinhängenund üben. Mit mehreren Leuten kann man sich besser motivieren. Fahr doch evtl. mal zu einem anderen Spot und suche dir ein paar Leute, denen es nicht nur auf irgendwelche Tricks ankommt.


----------



## Ikonoklast (11. Juli 2012)

Wer sich über das Können anderer lustig macht, hat es nicht verdient, dass man mit diesem fährt. So einfach ist das. Kommste Frankfurt Maincity fährst einfach ne Runde mit. Danach bist du eh Boss, weil ich Didaktikgott bin und dir sogar Tricks beibringen kann, die ich selbst nicht beherrsche. Klappt immer.


----------



## alexfro (12. Juli 2012)

Danke für die Antworten :=)


----------



## Daniel_D (12. Juli 2012)

Ikonoklast schrieb:


> Wer sich über das Können anderer lustig macht, hat es nicht verdient, dass man mit diesem fährt. So einfach ist das. Kommste Frankfurt Maincity fährst einfach ne Runde mit. Danach bist du eh Boss, weil ich Didaktikgott bin und dir sogar Tricks beibringen kann, die ich selbst nicht beherrsche. Klappt immer.



Ich will mit dir Radfahren, leider bin ich von früher 100km jetzt 600km weit weggezogen.


----------



## Daniel_D (12. Juli 2012)

Ikonoklast schrieb:


> Wer sich über das Können anderer lustig macht, hat es nicht verdient, dass man mit diesem fährt. So einfach ist das. Kommste Frankfurt Maincity fährst einfach ne Runde mit. Danach bist du eh Boss, weil ich Didaktikgott bin und dir sogar Tricks beibringen kann, die ich selbst nicht beherrsche. Klappt immer.



Ich will mit dir Radfahren, leider bin ich von früher 100km jetzt 600km weit weggezogen. 

Bitte Alexander, lass dich nicht von irgendwelchen Idioten beeindrucken. Es gibt eben Leute die sind sportlich begabt und andere nicht. Gerade Leute wie du, die etwas probieren, was sie ihrer Veranlagung nach eigentlich nicht sonderlich gut können dürften, haben besonders viel Anerkennung verdient.

Wenn ich Leute treffe, die Probleme mit den Basics haben, dann versuche ich immer ihnen zu helfen, selbst wenn ich an einem fremden Spot mit wenig Zeit bin. Das gehört einfach zum Funsportethos und unterscheidet uns von den Fußballspielern und Mountainbikern. (  )

Aber versuch bitte Leute nicht mit Geld zu ködern. Das wäre unter meinem Niveau und hoffentlich auch unter dem der anderen.


----------



## Psycho_Sponsori (19. Juli 2012)

Sehr ehrenwert, was man hier so hört!
Als Umsteiger vom MTB bin ich auch immer auf der Suche nach einem besseren Weg zu üben. Mir ist klar, dass das jetzt sehr verallgemeinernd ist, aber:
Kann man bei den wenigen Fahrern, die man sonst so sieht, auch von einer hilfsbereiten Attitüde ausgehen? Normalerweise kommen mir nämlich die Gestalten, die typischerweise in Parks herumlungern, alles andere als sympathisch vor...
Ich wäre neugierig auf eure Erfahrungen, schließlich erscheint mir die Hilfe durch andere Fahrer als die einzige Möglichkeit, BMX einigermaßen efffektiv zu lernen. 
Seminare wie bei MTB gibts nicht und Videos sind iwie auch nicht immer so hilfreich. 
Außerdem hab ich so das Gefühl, dass dieses zusammen fahren und voneinander lernen irgendwie zum Spirit gehört, oder nicht?


----------



## RISE (19. Juli 2012)

Vergiss irgendwelche Seminare in Bezug auf BMX. Je nachdem wie alt du bist, kannst du noch an gewissen Veranstaltungen in der Richtung teilnehmen, z.B. dem MellowPark Camp. 
Ja, zum "Spirit" sollte das eigentlich gehören, aber mittlerweile ist es bei uns so, dass alle, die von außerhalb kommen, sich gleich in die andere Ecke im Park verziehen und einen erstmal zwei Stunden beobachten. Hier in der Gegend gibts viele, die schon recht gut fahren können, aber das eben auch raushängen lassen. Da vermisse ich irgendwie so den Spaß an der Sache. Aber gut, ich bin meistens auch 10 Jahre älter. Deswegen sind mir viele von denen unsympathisch. 
Abgesehen von wenigen Ausnahmen, hab ich aber in sechs Jahren BMX nur gute Leute kennengelernt, die eigentlich immer nett waren und hilfsbereit. Egal, ob es der Typ aus der gleichen Stadt war oder ein Pro.


----------



## Psycho_Sponsori (20. Juli 2012)

Kann ich aber auch verstehn, dass man sich in einem fremden Park mit lauter Unbekannten erstmal zurechtfinden muss. Dazu noch, dass man vllt selbst nur seine Basics weiterüben will, aber dann mit lauter guten Fahrern konfrontiert wird. Besonders wenns die so raushängen lassen stell ich mir das recht unangenehm vor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jensen (20. Juli 2012)

üben üben üben ist das zauberwort und schau mal das du evtl noch jemanden begeistern kannst mit dir zu fahren.ich hab mir vor 3 wochen mit 35! jahren nochn bmx geholt.
mir isses egal ob die anderen besser sind-naja oder besser-ich wills auch können aber der spass steht eindeutig im vordergrund
und komm ja nicht auf die idee einem im park zu erzählen er soll dir was beibringen und du könntest ihm kohle dafür geben-dann wirste sicher nicht mehr ernst genommen!


----------



## Psycho_Sponsori (20. Juli 2012)

Na ja, üben allein kann mitunter schon unnötig langwierig sein. 
Wie oft passiert es, dass man Stunden-, Wochenlang immer denselben Fehler wiederholt. Hätte man da jemanden gehabt mit nem guten Blick, wär einem ne Menge Frust erspart geblieben. Ich sag nicht, dass sowas einem das Üben abnimmt, aber schneller gehts bestimmt.
Deiner Meinung über solch plumpe Anfragen kann ich mich aber nur anschliessen.


----------



## The984 (6. Oktober 2012)

Falls es noch aktuell ist..
@TE ich komm aus Steinhagen (8km von BI).
Man kann sich mal an der Uni treffen.Kann dir mal die Basics zeigen..Sind nur nette und hilfsbereite Leute da!Ich will auch kein Geld


----------



## bugfreak (8. Oktober 2012)

gibt how to videos: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W0s7ec7Nul8"]How to Bunnyhop German - YouTube[/nomedia] z.b.
viel schrott, ein paar gute.
und bmxvideos schauen. da sind oftmals zeitlupen von tricks zu sehen wo man den bewegungsablauf nachvollziehen kann.
uuuuund freedom bmx abonieren. höhö
der rest ist üben üben üben.
ich hab mir damals zu begin erstmal "einsame" spots gesucht.
nur treppen hoch oder runter gehops und manuals versucht.
dann im wald mal 180s, x-up, e.t. usw. probiert auf ner natürlichen "rampe".
da tut das hinfallen dank weicherem boden weniger weh und man traut sich mehr ;-)
bleibt nur noch: viel spaß


----------



## niko-dirt (13. Oktober 2012)

Hatte auch erst ein BMX, konnte einiges ( 1/2 jahr gefahren -> hop 40-50cm, 180 flat, manuals, footjam), dann DB bekommen und in 1 1/4 Jahr einfach nix gelernt, keinen einzigen Trick, jetzt hab ich wieder ein BMX und es geht richtig ab.

Was ich damit sagen will: Bei manchen ist es einfach die Wahl des richtigen Sportgeräts, ich fahre mit BMX besser, andere mit DB. Wenn du bei BMX ein besseres Gefühl hast, tricktechnisch, warum bist du dann auf DB umgestiegen? (bei mir waren es freunde, die mich dazu getrieben haben )


----------



## Man-X (24. März 2014)

Geh doch einfach in den Park (Bielefeld hat doch nen recht guten) und wenn die Locals nicht die größten Assis sind wirst du dich relativ schnell mit ihnen angefreundet haben und dann lernt man gleich viel schneller(das ist so meine Erfahrung)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The984 (30. März 2014)

Was meinst du in Bielefeld? (Uni und Kesselbrink?)


----------



## Radomat (20. März 2015)

Hallo mein Lieber
ich bin mein ganzes Leben BMX gefahren und was jetzt da abgeht ist schon wirklich extrem.
Ich habe 1985 angefangen und uns waren tricks scheiss egal denn wir hatten echt Spass.
Dann habe ich 1996 angefangen Minirampe zu fahren und es war harte Arbeit und große Angstüberwindung.
Manche lernen schnell und manche sehr langsam.
Wichtig ist das du voll bock drauf hast und dran bleibst. Die basics müssen sitzen sonst wird es mit dirten sehr schwer.
ich kannte leute die konnten kaum tricks.Das war für die so nebensache aber die haben richtig fette airtime gehabt.
Lern erstmal Gefühl fürs bike zu entwickeln.Mach ganz einfache dinger.Endo weehle nosestand und so.
das muss sitzen und dann kommt das andere.


----------



## ThomasBS (23. März 2015)

Ich bin auch ein Wieder-Einsteiger. Fuhr 1987 BMX Rennen und hole mir heute ein gebrauchtes Flatland Bike. Ich bin nun 38 und habe einfach Bock darauf wieder auf das BMX zu steigen. Klar habe ich auch Bedenken, dass ich von den jungen Wilden ausgelacht werde, aber ich möchte das einfach nur für mich machen. Basics und dann man schauen. Fette Spins werde ich eh nicht machen, eher gemütlich gleiten und den Flow genießen.
Wünsche alle viel Spaß beim BMX fahren, denn darauf kommt es doch an - Spaß haben.


----------



## Radomat (23. März 2015)

Richtig so Thomas.
Wir dürfen ja auch nicht vergessen das wir die erste Generation älterer sind denn vor uns gabs ja nicht viel und ich denke das sich das in Zukunft auch viel mehr zeigen wird das immer mehr ältere fahren werden.
Und an alle die vielleicht nicht so gut sind sollten durch Ausdauer auch zum Erfolg kommen.


----------



## RISE (23. März 2015)

Respekt für den Wiedereinstieg! Das wird schon und Hauptsache ist ja, dass es Spaß macht. Ich ordne mich seit diesem Jahr auch in die 30er ein und fände es gar nicht schlecht auch mal ähnlich alte Fahrer zu treffen.


----------



## Radomat (23. März 2015)

Ok dann jetzt der Aufruf an alle Dinos auf dem BMX ich komme aus Köln und wer bock auf ein paar Runden hat einfach melden.
Ach ja zu meiner Person, ich bin 43 Jahre. 
Hab mir ein Big Ripper geholt aber dat is mir zu groß. 
Ich steige auf 24 zoll um.
Wenn jemand einen Cruser braucht auch melden.
Gruss
Jörg


----------



## ThomasBS (24. März 2015)

Ich fühlte mich deutlich verjüngt, als ich gestern auf dem KHE Bike saß. Es fühlte sich alles vertraut an, obwohl fast drei Jahrzehnte dazwischen liegen. Als ich zu Hause ankam, musste ich noch eine kleine Runde über den Marktplatz drehen. Auf den hinteren Pegs stehen, das VR anlupfen und auf dem HR gleiten, klappt schon ganz gut.
BMX for ever!


----------

